# Passt bei diesem PC alles zusammen?



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

Hi leute , da ich hier neu bin möchte ich erstmal eine Frage stellen ^^
Und zwar, ob bei diesem PC auch alles zusammenpasst(Anschlüsse etc.)
Habe mir diesen PC so etwa gekafut  :

CPU: AMD-FX-8350
GPU: Asus GTX 650 TI 2GB
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston ValeRAM DDR-3-1333
Mainb.: Asus M5A78L-LE
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Festplatte: 1000GB WD Red WD10EFRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Netzteil: 530Watt Thermaltake Hamburg
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus

Falls irgendwas nicht stimmt, nicht aufregen, bin noch neuling bei sowas ;D


----------



## Makalar (7. Mai 2013)

Bitte mal ausfüllen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Thallassa (7. Mai 2013)

Wow. Ne, da passt überhaupt nichts zusammen.
Bitte mal ausfüllen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html

Warum es nicht zusammenpasst:
Netzteil ist zu groß und zu schrottig
Mainboard ist zu klein und nicht unbedingt für nen FX8350 ausgelegt.
Außerdem ist der FX-8350 kein allzu toller Spieleprozessor, fast immer langsamer als ein i5, oft auch langsamer als ein i3
Gleichzeitig kommt mit der Grafikkarte absolut kein Spielspaß auf
Die HDD ist für NAS und 24/7 geeignet, aber definitiv nicht als OS-Platte
4GB RAM sind heutzutage eher knapp, bei ner Neuanschaffung würde ich immer auf 8GB setzen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Mai 2013)

Erstmal ausfüllen, dann wirds leichter dich zu beraten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> 4GB RAM sind heutzutage eher knapp, bei ner Neuanschaffung würde ich immer auf 8GB setzen


 ich habe auch  8 GB ram


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? *850€*

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? *Eigenbau *

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er? *1920x1080-> Samsung SyncMaster S24B350*

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...) *Am meisten Zocke ich so BF3 *

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? *Nein*

Ich habe es jetzt mal so gemacht :/ 
Wie gesagt: Bin neuling ^^


----------



## Razier (7. Mai 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der FX-8350 kein allzu toller Spieleprozessor, fast immer langsamer als ein i5, oft auch langsamer als ein i3


 
Warum wird eigentlich der FX-6350 statt dem i3 von allen empfohlen.?
Für Bf3 am besten einen i5.
Mit einer kompletten Konfig ist eh wieder jemand schneller.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Mai 2013)

50€ drüber, übertaktbar mit ssd: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-319280


----------



## ich111 (7. Mai 2013)

Diese Gehäuse kann man alle nehmen (bei denen ist es hauptsächlich eine Designentscheidung):
Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
...


der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 50€ drüber, übertaktbar mit ssd: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Es wird nicht übertaktet, daher Macho i5 3570k und Z77 Board raus und Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGLV0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland rein
Wenn der TE auf Kabelmanagment (Nur die Kabel, die du brauchst Steckst du am Netzteil (NT) an: http://pics.computerbase.de/3/7/7/1/0/2.jpg) verzichten kann wäre ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlenswert


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Diese Gehäuse kann man alle nehmen (bei denen ist es hauptsächlich eine Designentscheidung):
> Fractal Design Arc R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Und das Zalman Z11Plus? Passen meine teilchen da nicht rein oder was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## ich111 (7. Mai 2013)

Passen schon rein, nur ist das Gehäuse deutlich größer als es sein müsste.
Wenn es schon in die Richtung gehen sollte würde ich dir das Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen.


----------



## Makalar (7. Mai 2013)

Ich werfe mal folgende Zusammenstellung in den Raum:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

Also ich möchte eigentlich erstmal nur wissen,
Ist er gut für gaming?(Falss nicht, was ich falsch?)
Passen die Teile zusammen?(mit mainboard anschlüssen etc)


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

Danke Makalar


----------



## ich111 (7. Mai 2013)

Die Config von Makalar hat Leistung satt. Die AMD 7970 ist eine der stärksten Grakas, die man kaufen kann (Grakas mit 2 Chips ausgenommen, die haben nämlich einige Nachteile.)

Wenn du auch Videos Renderst, Bilder bearbeitest, etc. dann könnte sich ein Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland als Prozessor lohnen, dass ist nämlich ein des Overclocking und der integrierten Grafik beraubter i7


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die Config von Makalar hat Leistung satt. Die AMD 7970 ist eine der stärksten Grakas, die man kaufen kann (Grakas mit 2 Chips ausgenommen, die haben nämlich einige Nachteile.)
> 
> Wenn du auch Videos Renderst, Bilder bearbeitest, etc. dann könnte sich ein Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland als Prozessor lohnen, dass ist nämlich ein des Overclocking und der integrierten Grafik beraubter i7


 
Was sagst du dan zu meiner zusammenstellung? o.O


----------



## blautemple (7. Mai 2013)

Die ist Grütze 
Die Gründe wurden schon genannt.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die ist Grütze
> Die Gründe wurden schon genannt.


 
aber wieso? Die Graka ist doch gut für bf3 (ich denke mal auch nicht für andere games so schlecht) und der Prozessor müsste zum gamen auch reichen :O
Takten möchte ich auch nicht 
und das Natzteil: Was darf ich unter "Schrott" verstehen? ;D


----------



## blautemple (7. Mai 2013)

Der Prozzi wird vom i5 in Games zersägt und mit der Graka wirst du in Games keinen Spaß haben


----------



## ich111 (7. Mai 2013)

Deine Graka kann vllt noch Call of Ugly und ältere Spiele schaffen, aber dann ist Schluss
Die CPU ist in Ordnung, braucht nur deutlich mehr Strom als die Konkurrenz.
Das Board bietet keinen Platz für einen guten Kühler und die günstigen Asus Boards sind nicht wirklich gut.
Das Thermaltake Netzteil vergräbst du besser im Garten des Nachbarn. Merk dir eins: Am Netzteil spar man nicht, ein schlechtes reißt nämlich die Hardware in den Tod und ein gutes hat sehr gute Schutzschaltungen, die das verhindern, ist deutlich effizienter und bietet moderne Technik (z.B. Das Be Quiet Straigt Power E9)
Das Gehäuse ist deutlich größer als notwendig, wenn du den Rechner irgendwohinn befördern musst wirst du dich darüber aufregen.
Die Platte ist für Dauerbetrieb gedacht.


----------



## Phantom410 (7. Mai 2013)

Also zum spielen lohnt sich der fx 8000er nicht wirklich und 
Die graka ist auch sehr schwach für deinen Gesamtpreis !
Da kann ich ich111 nur recht geben...


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Deine Graka kann vllt noch Call of Ugly und ältere Spiele schaffen, aber dann ist Schluss
> .


 ist das dein Ernst?? Mit der kann man BF3 auf High zocken?!?! mit 1920x1080
Das mit dem Board ist in meinen Augen nicht alll so schlimm^^ Kühler ist doch auf den prozessor abgestimmt?
Netzteil und HDD habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung ^^


----------



## Makalar (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> ist das dein Ernst?? Mit der kann man BF3 auf High zocken?!?! mit 1920x1080


 
Meinst du mit der 7970? Ja, das geht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> ist das dein Ernst?? Mit der kann man BF3 auf High zocken?!?! mit 1920x1080
> Das mit dem Board ist in meinen Augen nicht alll so schlimm^^ Kühler ist doch auf den prozessor abgestimmt?
> Netzteil und HDD habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung ^^


 
Mit der 650 garantiert nicht.
Mit der 7950 und 7970 sogar auf ultra


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Mit der 650 garantiert nicht.
> Mit der 7950 und 7970 sogar auf ultra


 
Ist ja keine 650-.-
GTX 650 TI Boost


----------



## Makalar (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> Ist ja keine 650-.-
> GTX 650 TI Boost


 
Auch mit der Boost geht es nicht auf High.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2013/03/26/nvidia-geforce-gtx-650-ti-boost-2gb-review/3
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllssssoooooooooo....

Ich denke mal, dass man es doch kann?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> Ist ja keine 650-.-
> GTX 650 TI Boost


 
Die ist auch nicht besser


----------



## dn1987p (7. Mai 2013)

Geforce GTX 650 Ti im Test: Die beste Grafikkarte bis 150 Euro? - Geforce GTX 650 Ti im Test: Anno 2070, Battlefield 3, Crysis 2

//edit
oder hier:
Palit Geforce GTX 650 Ti Boost OC im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## Makalar (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> Nvidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2GB - Battlefield 3 Performance | bit-tech.net
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllssssoooooooooo....
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass man es doch kann?


 
Was hast du denn mit der 650 Ti? Die 7970 ist um Welten besser


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit der 650 Ti? Die 7970 ist um Welten besser


 kostet aber auch das doppelte ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2013)

Hier erreicht die GTX 670 51 Frames in BF3 bei Ultra Settings.
Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Abgespeckt und trotzdem gut? Jetzt mit Testvideo! - Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Battlefield 3 (DX11)

Wie kann die GTX 650 Ti dann nur 2 Frames langsamer sein? Das passt doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Makalar (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> kostet aber auch das doppelte ^^


 
Sie ist aber doch in deinem Budget, also würde ich sie schon nehmen


----------



## ich111 (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn du unbedingt ne Nvidia willst solltest du zur Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland greifen, bei AMD kriegst aber viele Spiele zur Karte mit dazu: NEVER SETTLE: Reloaded


----------



## Pas89 (7. Mai 2013)

BF3 auf High in Full HD ohne Kantenglättung usw. läuft schon ziemlich geschmeidig auf der GTX650 Ti, aber warum willst du bei dem Budget so an der Grafikkarte sparen?
Die HD7970 ist um einiges schneller und wenn du keine AMD Graka willst nimm eben eine GTX670.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hier erreicht die GTX 670 51 Frames in BF3 bei Ultra Settings.
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Abgespeckt und trotzdem gut? Jetzt mit Testvideo! - Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Battlefield 3 (DX11)
> 
> Wie kann die GTX 650 Ti dann nur 2 Frames langsamer sein? Das passt doch nicht, oder?


 
ja da passt was definitiv nicht auf ultra schafft die keine 15 im Singleplayer und im MP schafft die 7.
Nimm entweder ne 7970 oder 670 jeweils von asus oder Gigabyte.
hast du vor die Spannung der GPU anzuheben?


----------



## dn1987p (7. Mai 2013)

Die 650 Ti Boost scheint P/L technisch gar nicht verkehrt zu sein. Aber sie in einen PC mit dem Budget einzubauen ist echt sinnfrei. Du kriegst deutlich mehr Leistung für das gleiche Geld...


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

ok danke 
ich werde mal schauen, was ich mir jetzt hole ;D
und ja wahrscheinlich eine GTX670 ^^
und vielleicht noch eine andere HDD^^

Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> ok danke
> ich werde mal schauen, was ich mir jetzt hole ;D
> und ja wahrscheinlich eine GTX670 ^^
> und vielleicht noch eine andere HDD^^
> ...


 
Gerne 
was passt dir denn bei der HDD nicht?


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

jöa bei der GTX650TI würde ich die "Spannung" schon höher machen(falls es den überhaupt geht^^)


----------



## ich111 (7. Mai 2013)

Bei Nvidia gibts Metro Last Light und bei AMD wie gesagt ein ganzes Bundle: NEVER SETTLE: Reloaded


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> jöa bei der GTX650TI würde ich die "Spannung" schon höher machen(falls es den überhaupt geht^^)


 
Du kannst mit einem Bios Hack die abgeschalteten Stream Prozessoren aktivieren und daraus dann eine GTX 660 Ti machen.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Gerne
> was passt dir denn bei der HDD nicht?


 
habt ihr doch gesagt  das die für den Dauerbetrieb oder so ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> habt ihr doch gesagt  das die für den Dauerbetrieb oder so ist


 
Schlecht ist das nicht aber brauchen tut mans nicht 
Ich kann dir ne Seagate barracuda empfehlen


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

@quantenslipstream wenn du weißt, wie man das macht, mache ich es gerne 

Ok HDD kann also bleiben?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream wenn du weißt, wie man das macht, mache ich es gerne
> 
> Ok HDD kann also bleiben?


 
Von welcher reden wir denn jetzt?


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Von welcher reden wir denn jetzt?


 
von der, die ich ganz anfangs drin hatte?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> von der, die ich ganz anfangs drin hatte?


 
Der WD? Ja die sollte man drin lassen können.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (7. Mai 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Der WD? Ja die sollte man drin lassen können.


 
Jippy 

Grafikkarte werde ich noch schauen, was ich mache 

Danke an alle


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst mit einem Bios Hack die abgeschalteten Stream Prozessoren aktivieren und daraus dann eine GTX 660 Ti machen.



Gant recht, und zwar mit dem [URL=" http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284014-KGB-Kepler-BIOS-Editor-Unlocker&" ]KGB[/URL]


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2013)

Bei der HDD würde ich jene nehmen:


Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
die Empfehlung bei den HDD`s aktuell. Bei der Graka könntest du auch diese verbaun:


Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-20-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist der P/L-Hammer aktuell und oft auf 7970-Niveau zu bringen

Gruß


----------



## Slanzi (7. Mai 2013)

Nur mal bezüglich des Prozessors...
wenn du gern einen 8350 haben willst, nimm ihn - denn auch wenn es viele hier so darstellen, ist der keineswegs eine schlechte CPU, sondern (aktuell) einfach eine schlechtere Spieler-CPU.
Du wirst aber bei keinem aktuellen Spiel Probleme bekommen oder einen Leistungsunterschied zu einem Intel i5 bemerken.

Die z. B. 48 Minimum-FPS beim AMD und 70 beim Intel sehen auf dem Papier blöd aus - im Gamingalltag wirst du sie nicht wahrnehmen.
Wie die Zukunftssicherheit aussieht kann derzeit keiner sagen, aber ich vermute (wohl als einer der wenigen), dass mit der neuen Konsolengeneration aktuelle 6 und 8 Kerner ordentlich zulegen werden.

Und wenn ich lese, dass manche hier eher einen i3 statt eines FX 6300 oder FX 8350 empfehlen, nur weil dieser aktuell (und ganz sicher nicht mehr lange) schneller in Spielen ist, bekomme ich arge Zweifel
ob der Kompetenz und Seriösität mancher Beratungsversuche.


----------



## facehugger (7. Mai 2013)

Für`s daddeln würde ich aktuell auch keinen i3 mehr empfehlen, wenn schon einen FX-6300 oder i5-3350P

Gruß


----------



## Cr4nk112 (8. Mai 2013)

also den FX-8350 nehme ich mal ^^
hab noch irgendwo gelesen, dass er fürs gamen "reichen" sollte ;D
Grafikkarte nehme ich eine ab 200€ ^^
HDD werde ich mir eine Barracuda  holen


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2013)

Du kannst auch den günstigeren und baugleichen FX-8320 nehmen und selbst auf FX-8350 Niveau hochtakten.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (8. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch den günstigeren und baugleichen FX-8320 nehmen und selbst auf FX-8350 Niveau hochtakten.


ja könnte 
aber bin kein all so großer Fan von takten^^
habe immmer angst, wenn ich sowas mache, dass meine ganze maschine dan abschmirt oder sooooo


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> ja könnte
> aber bin kein all so großer Fan von takten^^
> habe immmer angst, wenn ich sowas mache, dass meine ganze maschine dan abschmirt oder sooooo


Kannst ja deine fertige Konfig noch einmal posten, für`s Feintuning...

Gruß


----------



## Cr4nk112 (8. Mai 2013)

CPU: AMD-FX-8350
GPU: Asus GTX 650 TI 2GB/GTX670
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston ValeRAM DDR-3-1333
Mainb.: Asus M5A78L-LE
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Festplatte: 1000GB WD Red WD10EFRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Netzteil: 530Watt Thermaltake Hamburg
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus

eigentlich hat sich nur die GPU geändert


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2013)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den i5 nehmen. 
Und ein besseres Netzteil.


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2013)

Das Netzteil muss raus, dass ist crap. Da spart man nicht, wenn es nämlich einen Fehler macht gibts im PC ein Grillfest
Kauf dir ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und als Gehäuse würde ich wie gesagt das Z9 nehmen


----------



## dn1987p (8. Mai 2013)

Das Thermaltake Hamburg ist doch nicht schlecht?

//edit:
Also ich würde auch das Bequiet nehmen, aber das Thermaltake ist doch nicht "crap". Für den Preis ist das ganz ok.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2013)

dn1987p schrieb:


> aber das Thermaltake ist doch nicht "crap"


 
es ist nicht gut, selbst zu dem preis gibts bessere, zum beispiel das pc power & cooling silencer mk III 400 watt


----------



## dn1987p (8. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> es ist nicht gut, selbst zu dem preis gibts bessere, zum beispiel das pc power & cooling silencer mk III 400 watt


 
Was ist an dem Netzteil so schlecht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2013)

dn1987p schrieb:


> Das Thermaltake Hamburg ist doch nicht schlecht?
> 
> //edit:
> Also ich würde auch das Bequiet nehmen, aber das Thermaltake ist doch nicht "crap". Für den Preis ist das ganz ok.


 
Selbst wenn es nur 10€ kosten würde, wäre es immer noch zu teuer.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2013)

dn1987p schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Netzteil so schlecht?


 
wenig schutzschaltungen, geringe effizienz, nicht so hochwertige bauteile


----------



## dn1987p (8. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> wenig schutzschaltungen, geringe effizienz, nicht so hochwertige bauteile


 
Das mag ja sein, aber es kostet nunmal auch nicht die Welt. Es hat vor allem keinen Überspannungsschutz, was ich als kritisch ansehe. Dennoch sind die Testwerte durchaus solide. Meiner Meinung nach kein "Crap". Vielleicht ärgere ich mich ein bisschen an diesem Wort.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es nur 10€ kosten würde, wäre es immer noch zu teuer.


 
Na wenn du meinst... Für 10€ würde ich da nicht nein sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2013)

dn1987p schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, aber es kostet nunmal auch nicht die Welt. Es hat vor allem keinen Überspannungsschutz, was ich als kritisch ansehe. Dennoch sind die Testwerte durchaus solide. Meiner Meinung nach kein "Crap". Vielleicht ärgere ich mich ein bisschen an diesem Wort.


 
Das Netzteil ist einfach nicht empfehlenswert, weil es in dem Preisbereich bessere Modelle gibt oder richtig gute Modelle nur ein paar Euro mehr kosten.
Wieso also ein schlechtes Netzteil nehmen, wenn du für ein wenig Aufpreis ein um Welten besseres bekommen kannst?


----------



## dn1987p (8. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist einfach nicht empfehlenswert, weil es in dem Preisbereich bessere Modelle gibt oder richtig gute Modelle nur ein paar Euro mehr kosten.
> Wieso also ein schlechtes Netzteil nehmen, wenn du für ein wenig Aufpreis ein um Welten besseres bekommen kannst?


 
Ich habe es nie als empfehlenswert bezeichnet. Es ist aber auch nicht *******. Dazwischen gibt's auch noch was. Und es ist schon gar kein Schrott, der eine große Gefährdung für den PC darstellt (Stichwort China-Böller)... Es ist okay - nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Egal, wir sind uns ja eigentlich einig: Nimm lieber ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Mai 2013)

Das Netzteil hat billig Elektronik von HEC drin. Dazu einen lauten Lüfter.
Da kannst du wirklich eher das Cougar A nehmen. Auch HEC, aber eben besser für den gleichen Preis.


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2013)

Was sag ich immer: beim Saftspender/Gehäuse spart man nicht, da es meist jene Komponenten sind, welche am längsten verbleiben. Und für 60-70 Taler bekommt man bei einem BeQuiet E9 400/450W aktuelle Technik, einen auch unter Last sehr leise agierenden Lüfter, eine sehr hohe Effizienz und 5 Jahre Garantie geboten Mehr sag ich dazu nicht...

*@TE:* warum bleibst du bei der GTX650Ti? Für Full-HD-Gaming würde ich mind. zu einer HD7870/7950 oder GTX660/GTX660Ti raten.

Gruß


----------



## dn1987p (8. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Netzteil hat billig Elektronik von HEC drin. Dazu einen lauten Lüfter.
> Da kannst du wirklich eher das Cougar A nehmen. Auch HEC, aber eben besser für den gleichen Preis.



Hast du ne Quelle? Kann dazu nichts finden, nur:

Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt Netzteil im Test - Seite 3 | Review | Technic3D
Au-Ja! - Schwarz, rot, gut? Thermaltake Berlin 630W im Test - 4/13

Und so laut scheint es nicht zu sein. Dennoch wie gesagt nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2013)

dn1987p schrieb:


> Hast du ne Quelle?


 
Netzteilanbieter: 0-9 und A-B - Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2012


----------



## Cr4nk112 (8. Mai 2013)

OK
alsoo netzteil tausche ich mal lieber um  bevor ihr mir hier total zusammen brecht xD
GPU nehme ich jetzt wohl die 660ti^^

noch eine frage: Wie wichtig ist so ein überspannungsschutz am netzteil? ich kann mir denken,dass es wichtig ist
aber passiert so etwas echt so oft?

habe das noch gefunden^^ (nur so mal zum anschauen^^)
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W Test Netzteil


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. Mai 2013)

falls mal mehr strom aus der dose kommt (z.b. kurzschluss, blitz etc) als geplant, zerlegt ein nt ohne überspannungsschutz im wurst case den gesamten pc


----------



## Cr4nk112 (8. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> falls mal mehr strom aus der dose kommt (z.b. kurzschluss, blitz etc) als geplant, zerlegt ein nt ohne überspannungsschutz im wurst case den gesamten pc


 
hätte ich mir denken können 
hab ich mal wieder nicht überlegt^^


----------



## facehugger (8. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> GPU nehme ich jetzt wohl die 660ti^^


Da wären diese Modelle zu empfehlen:


ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0362-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti Windforce 2X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N66TWF2-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder du gönnst dir eine nette HD7950:


PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Mai 2013)

ich kann dir die 7950 nur empfehlen, die ist einfach göttlich  Vorallem die Asus 
Die 660ti sind aber auch gut


----------



## Cr4nk112 (8. Mai 2013)

Danke facehugger 
werde die Asus GTX660ti nehmen ^^

denke mal, dass ich jetzt alles habe was ich brauche 
Danke an alle die sich Zeit für mich genommen haben ;D

mfg Dominik


----------



## Cr4nk112 (8. Mai 2013)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> ich kann dir die 7950 nur empfehlen, die ist einfach göttlich  Vorallem die Asus
> Die 660ti sind aber auch gut


 
 <-- geiler smiley xD


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> <-- geiler smiley xD



Das ist ein geiler Smiley :


----------



## Cr4nk112 (8. Mai 2013)

xDDDDDD

kann -closed- werden  hab zwar 0 ahnung wie das gehto.O aber mal schauen^^
danke nochmal ;D


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. Mai 2013)

Jetzt will der Softy auch Lob für seine Smileys aus Album haben 
Closen kann nur ein MOD, ich würd aber noch offen lassen, falls später noch fragen kommen


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2013)

Ja lass lieber offen, evtl. brauchst du ja noch Hilfe


----------



## dn1987p (8. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Netzteilanbieter: 0-9 und A-B - Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2012


 
Merci, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Mai 2013)

Nur mal ein Vorschlag für ~900 Eur 

*PC Tuning 24  Starter Edition*​ *Intel i5 3570 k 4x 3,4 Ghz  * (up to *4*x *4,5 Ghz*)​ *Scythe Mugen 3 Rev B*​ *ASUS P8Z77-V LX** PCIE 3.0 SATA3 USB3* *DualChannel*​ *8 GB G.Skill Sniper 2 1866 Mhz* (up to *2133Mhz*)​ *Radeon-HD-7950-Boost Edition- 3GB DDR5 DX11.1*​ *128 GB SSD Samsung 840 Pro* *SATA3 6 GBit/s *​ *LG  24 fach  DVD/RW Multi  Brenner*​ *Cooler-Master-GX-Lite -BRONZE- 600W (45A@12V/86%)*​ *Thermaltake-V5*​ *ca. 899 Eur*​


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Mai 2013)

Mainboards von asus mit lx, lk und le endung taugen so wenig wie der support von asus. Der ram ist unnötig, ein ganz normales 1600er kit reicht. Die 840 pro ist was für bencher, den unterschied zur normalen merkt mAn im alltag nicht. Zum netzteil: das ist overpowered und nicht wirklich empfehlenswert (CWT müll). Dieses hier ist um welten besser: http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-3-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html
Oder noch besser
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-3-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html


----------



## Makalar (9. Mai 2013)

Bessere 7950: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Mai 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Bessere 7950: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Günstigere 7950:
http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-hd-7950-v2-ax7950-3gbd5-2dhv2-a830660.html


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Mai 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Mainboards von asus mit lx, lk und le endung taugen so wenig wie der support von asus. Der ram ist unnötig, ein ganz normales 1600er kit reicht. Die 840 pro ist was für bencher, den unterschied zur normalen merkt mAn im alltag nicht. Zum netzteil: das ist overpowered und nicht wirklich empfehlenswert (CWT müll). Dieses hier ist um welten besser: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Oder noch besser
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Die Mainboard sind erste Sahne ich hab schon 20 davon verbaut. ( Günstig ist nicht immer gleich schlecht )
Der Ram ist 1600 er mit XMP auf 1866 Mhz und noch reichlich Luft nach oben ( Beste Bewertungen in  allen Reviews )
Die 840 ohne Pro ist langsamer als die 2 Jahre alte 830 (  beim Schreiben fast doppelt so schnell )
Zum Netzteil gib ich dir teilweise recht da gibt es hochwertigere aber ist nicht jeder bereit 120 Eur für ein NT hinzulegen ( Aber bei weitem auch kein CWT Müll  )


----------



## Makalar (9. Mai 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Die 840 ohne Pro ist langsamer als die 2 Jahre alte 830 ( die Pro ist beim Schreiben fast doppelt so schnell )


 
Den Unterschied merkt man aber nicht, wer ist nur messbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> habe das noch gefunden^^ (nur so mal zum anschauen^^)
> Thermaltake Hamburg 530W Test Netzteil


 
Das ist kein Review. 
Das ist eine Werbebroschüre.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist kein Review.
> Das ist eine Werbebroschüre.


 
Und nochdazu eine schlechtes

Aber mal im Ernst das Netzteil taugt nix, da gibt es deutlich bessere


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Es gibt von den Städte Netzteilen keine Reviews, einfach aus dem Grund, weil die Netzteile nicht gut sind.
Wieso ein Netzteil testen, von dem man weiß, dass es eh unter dem Durchschnitt landen wird?
Das macht niemand, der Aufwand ist viel zu groß. 
Es reicht, wenn man das Städte Netzteil mal kurz zerlegt und sich die Elektronik anschaut. Daran erkennt der geübte Netzteilfreak, was letzendlich drin ist.
Und ich sehe darin eben eine günstige Platine von HEC (es kann sogar sein, dass das 630 Watt Modell von CWT ist, das weiß irgendwie keiner), günstige Kondensatoren aus China, ein Lüfter mit billigem Gleitlager und fehlenden Schutzschaltungen.

Ich wiederhole mich da gerne. Wozu sowas kaufen, wenn man für ein paar Euro mehr etwas wirklich Gutes bekommen kann?


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Mai 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Den Unterschied merkt man aber nicht, wer ist nur messbar



Jaja ich weiss "dont feed the troll" mach ich aber trotzdem gerne 

Dann kannste dir auch ne 5 Jahre alte Vertex 1 reinhauen wenn man doppelte leistung "nicht merkt und die nur messbar ist"


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Dann kannste dir auch ne 5 Jahre alte Vertex 1 reinhauen wenn man doppelte leistung "nicht merkt und die nur messbar ist"


 
Bitte keine solchen sinnlosen Vergleiche.
Heutige SSDs sind inzwischen so schnell, dass du den Unterschied in der Tat nur noch beim Benchmark ermitteln kannst. In der Praxis merkst du davon nichts.
Wenn du die Schreibschwäche der kleinen 840er merken willst, müsstest du schon täglich mehrere Hundert GB hin und her schreiben, und zwar von und auf eine schnellere SSD.
Die allermeisten User haben aber nur eine SSD drin, nämliche die für das OS und wenn du von der SSD auf die HDD schreibst oder umgekehrt, limitiert immer die HDD, daher merkst du dann auch nichts, wenn du mehrere Hundert GB an Daten hin und her schaufelst.
Also, lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bitte keine solchen sinnlosen Vergleiche.
> Heutige SSDs sind inzwischen so schnell, dass du den Unterschied in der Tat nur noch beim Benchmark ermitteln kannst. In der Praxis merkst du davon nichts.
> Wenn du die Schreibschwäche der kleinen 840er merken willst, müsstest du schon täglich mehrere Hundert GB hin und her schreiben, und zwar von und auf eine schnellere SSD.
> Die allermeisten User haben aber nur eine SSD drin, nämliche die für das OS und wenn du von der SSD auf die HDD schreibst oder umgekehrt, limitiert immer die HDD, daher merkst du dann auch nichts, wenn du mehrere Hundert GB an Daten hin und her schaufelst.
> Also, lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.


 
Hast ja recht nur ist die Pro meiner Meinung nach das rundere Produkt weils die Spezifikationen von Sata 3 beim Lesen und Schreiben voll ausreizt.
Bevor ich mir die 840 non Pro reinmache würde ich dann lieber auf die ältere 830 zurückgreifen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht nur ist die Pro meiner Meinung nach das rundere Produkt weils die spezifikationen von Sata 3 beim Lesen und Schreiben voll ausreizt


 
Ich habe eine Samsung 840 Basic mit 250GB und ich spüre nichts davon, dass da irgendwas limitiert.

Und bevor die Frage aufkommt, jop, eine Samsung 840 Pro habe ich auch, da ich dachte, dass man das merkt. Ist aber halt nicht der Fall.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Mai 2013)

Wenn windoofs geladen wird wird dann gelesen oder geschrieben? Wenn spiele laden wird gelesen oder geschrieben? Daher ist die non pro das rundere produkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Die allermeiste Zeit werden die Daten von der SSD gelesen. Letztendlich schreibst du nur 1x drauf: Beim Installieren.


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Mai 2013)

Da fällt mir zum Beispiel die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows ein die andauernd schreibt, beim entpacken etc , Videos aufzeichen etc ...

Aber um das abzuschliessen im täglichem Gebrauch wird man kaum einen Unterschied feststellen da habt ihr schon recht  ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir zum Beispiel die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows ein die andauernd schreibt, beim entpacken etc , Videos aufzeichen etc ...


 
Das hast du schon bei der HDD nicht gemerkt. Bei der SSD fällt das noch weniger ins Gewicht und angesichts von 8 oder 16GB RAM kann die Auslagerungsdatei auch abgeschaltet oder klein gehalten werden.


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Mai 2013)

Kommt drauf an ich benutze die als RamErsatz weil ich keinen DDR2 Ram mehr reinkaufen will in die alte Mühle . Und das ist n Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht 

Abschalten würde ich die auch mit 16 gig nicht weil einige Programme / Spiele die brauchen. Aber man sollte sie dann auf 1024 Mb runtersetzen um Platz zu sparen das ist schon richtig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Ich habe sie abgeschaltet, weil ich so uralte Software, die unbedingt Auslagern will, nicht mehr nutze. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, mal die Software zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Fossi777 (9. Mai 2013)

Wer sagt dass nur alte Software auslagern will , das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Cr4nk112 (9. Mai 2013)

8 gb ram reichen voll und ganz oder?
habe gehört dass 16gb eh nie genutzt werden auser bei speziellen arbeitsprogrammen, ist das richtig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Wer sagt dass nur alte Software auslagern will , das halte ich für ein Gerücht


 
Ich habe meine Auslagerungsdatei seit 2 Jahren abgeschaltet und noch nie ist ein Programm abgestürzt oder hat einen Blue Screen verursacht oder sonstwas.
Ich halte die Auslagerungsdatei für ein Relikt vergangener Zeit. 



Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> 8 gb ram reichen voll und ganz oder?
> habe gehört dass 16gb eh nie genutzt werden auser bei speziellen arbeitsprogrammen, ist das richtig?



Ich habe 16GB drin und nur deswegen, weil ich dadurch einen längeren Stab habe. Fühlt sich halt besser an, wenn er länger ist.


----------



## Timsu (9. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt irgendwie den Überblick verloren, aber die Red ist nicht als Systemplatte zu gebrauchen und nur eingeschränkt für Spiele oder Programme, da die Zugriffszeit etwa 25ms beträgt.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (9. Mai 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Auslagerungsdatei seit 2 Jahren abgeschaltet und noch nie ist ein Programm abgestürzt oder hat einen Blue Screen verursacht oder sonstwas.
> Ich halte die Auslagerungsdatei für ein Relikt vergangener Zeit.
> 
> 
> ...


 
ist also nicht unbedingt wichtig? ;D
natürlich fühlt es sich besser an einen längeren stab zu haben


----------



## zeta75 (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,

wie ich finde muss man nicht immer vom "Benchmarkmodell"" ausgehen......mit ner 650er (ti) 2 GB kann man schon alle aktuellen Titel durchaus vernünftig spielen.Ist mit einer GTX 660(non ti) fast gleich anzusehen.
Beim Prozessor wie schon gesagt....wenn Du Wert auf " zocken" legst fährst Du mit intel schneller und z.T. günstiger. (i5 3470  159,-)
8 GB Ram mehr brauch kein Mensch
Netzteil ist wirklich Schrott ! bekommst Du bessere Quali für das Geld.
Bei den Laufwerken würde ich Dir zu einer SSD/HDD Combi raten , bringt ein  schon beim Hochfahren.

CPU: Intel i5 3450 (durch einfaches Anheben des Multis bis 3,7 Ghz per Core)
Kühler: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Armageddon "Wind Edition"
GPU: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD7000 Serie » Gigabyte RADEON HD 7850 OC, Windforce 2X, 2048 MB DDR5, miniDP
RAM: Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1866 » Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3-1866, CL9 - 8GB Kit
Mainb.: Caseking.de » Mainboards » Gigabyte » Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Intel Z77 Mainboard - Sockel 1155
Laufwerk: z.B. Sandisk 128GB SSD + Barracuda 1TB
Netzteil: Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Gold » Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 Netzteil - 450 Watt
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus 

exclusive Lüfter ,Kabel usw......etwa 750,- 

Gruß Zeta


----------



## Cr4nk112 (10. Mai 2013)

ok danke Zeta 
netzteil ist schon raus ^^
könnte man auch einen AMD prozessor übertakten? oder ist das nur bei Intel möglich?


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2013)

@zeta75
Um den i5 auf 4GHz zu bringen, braucht man sicherlich keinen 65€-Kühler . RAM mit 1866MHz macht keinen Sinn, man merkt keinen Unterschied. Beim Gigabyte Z77-DS3H kann man die CPU-Spannung nicht manuell ändern. Für 4GHz ist das zwar egal, aber dennoch würde ich das Z77-D3H empfehlen. SSD wäre eine Samsung SSD 840 oder Crucial m4 empfehlenswerter.

@topic
Eine AMD CPU kannst Du auch übertakten.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (10. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> @topic
> Eine AMD CPU kannst Du auch übertakten.


 
bräuchte ich dafür einen besseren Kühler(habe standart kühler der beim prozssor dabei ist)?
für etwa 4,3-4,5GHz


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2013)

Ja, da brauchst Du einen besseren Kühler, z.B. den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Höhe 162mm beachten) oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken.


----------



## zeta75 (10. Mai 2013)

sicher nicht GTX 660Ti hat einen anderen (schnelleren) Grafikchip GK104...... 650er hat den GK106 der noch in der GTX 660 verbaut ist.


@
Cr4nk112  klar alle FX frei!


----------



## zeta75 (10. Mai 2013)

RAM Preise sind momentan relativ unten ....zahlst kaum mehr für 1800 zu 1600.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> RAM Preise sind momentan relativ unten ....zahlst kaum mehr für 1800 zu 1600.


 
Wirklich? :

Preisentwicklung für Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland

Deshalb wird DDR3-Speicher immer teurer [PCGH] - YouTube

Der hier reicht aus und ist deutlich günstiger: http://geizhals.at/de/g-skill-ares-...9-9-24-ddr3-1333-f3-1333c9d-8gao-a734645.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Mai 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> RAM Preise sind momentan relativ unten ....zahlst kaum mehr für 1800 zu 1600.


 
das halte ich für ein gerücht: Preisentwicklung für GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 (DDR3-1600) (GD316GB1600C11DC) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zeta75 (10. Mai 2013)

mag sein.....vielleicht auch Anbieter abhängig....

jedenfalls für den Satz Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8GB Kit vor reichlich einem Jahr noch 25,- mehr gezahlt. Und der 1866er davon kostet einen 10er mehr.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2013)

Schnellerer RAM bringt nichts, außer ein paar Pünktchen mehr in Benchmarks. Daher würde ich den nur kaufen, wenn er geringfügig teurer ist und es nicht auf jeden € ankommt. Und natürlich wenn man benchen möchte


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Mai 2013)

zeta75 schrieb:


> mag sein.....vielleicht auch Anbieter abhängig....
> 
> jedenfalls für den Satz Caseking.de » Arbeitsspeicher » DDR3-1600 » Corsair Vengeance LP Series Blue DDR3-1600, CL9 - 8GB Kit vor reichlich einem Jahr noch 25,- mehr gezahlt. Und der 1866er davon kostet einen 10er mehr.


 
ot: du hast wirklich vor 1 jahr 95€ für den ram gezahlt? Preisentwicklung für Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cr4nk112 (10. Mai 2013)

OK ich bräuchte also einen besseren Kühler(mache ich vllt wenn ich den PC zusammen habe^^(also takten))
Würde es den etwas bringen den FX-8350 hoch zu takten? ich meine, er hat ja schon 8x4,00 GHZ^^


----------



## Fossi777 (10. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> ok danke Zeta
> netzteil ist schon raus ^^
> könnte man auch einen AMD prozessor übertakten? oder ist das nur bei Intel möglich?



Kannst auch nen AMD übertakten aber nicht so gut wie nen Intel , wobei selbst ein übertakteter AMD kaum an die Leistung eines Intel @default rankommt


----------



## Cr4nk112 (10. Mai 2013)

Warum sind die Intel eigentlich so extrem gut? o.O 
verstehe nicht wieso ein 8x4amd prozessor schlechter ist als ein 4x3,4intel prozessor o.O


----------



## Legacyy (10. Mai 2013)

Die Werte kann man so direkt nicht vergleichen. Der Aufbau ist komplett unterschiedlich.

-> AMDs FX-8350 im Test: Vishera für Spieler - Positive Überraschungen inklusive, jetzt mit Testvideo - FX-8350 im Test: Architektur, Spieleleistung

Test: AMD FX-8350
Test: Intel


----------



## Gerstag (10. Mai 2013)

Lustiger Thread.

Wie einem immer versucht wird das und jenes auszureden. Dabei aber leider die "FAKTEN" nicht berücksichtigt werden. In 5 Seiten geht es nur um das Netzteil mit behauptungen die nicht mit den *Fakten* übereinstimmen.

Hust keine Überspannung Hust:
Thermaltake - Germany - Hamburg 530W - W0392RE

Hust zu Laut Hust:
Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt Netzteil - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net

Hust keine 80er Zertifizierung Hust:
Thermaltake - Germany - Hamburg 530W - W0392RE

Bitte bei den FAKTEN bleiben. Das ist ein Solides Netzteil von dem man "keine" Wunder erwarten darf, so schlecht wie es hier gemacht wird ist es aber nicht.
Netzteil Topliste Preisvergleich Seite 1 - CHIP Online


----------



## Legacyy (10. Mai 2013)

Die "Topliste" ist mal so was von fürn Arsch...  

Und das normale 80+ erreicht so gut wie jedes Netzteil. 80+Bronze sollte ein gutes Netzteil auf jeden Fall haben.

Das Netzteil ist eben net empfehlenswert. Für den gleichen Preis gibts um einiges bessere Kanidaten.


----------



## Gerstag (10. Mai 2013)

auf die schnelle nüx anderes gefunden ^^

Die TopListe is auch schnurz. Geht nur um Behauptungen die nicht stimmen.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2013)

@gerstag
Tut mir leid, dass Du erkältet bist  Gute Besserung 

Wenn Du Links zu der Herstellerhomepage als Argumente verwendest, wird sogar MS-Tech oder LC-Power empfehlenwert


----------



## Gerstag (10. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte niemanden speziell dieses NT empfehlen. Klaro gibts bessere keine Frage.
Es geht lediglich darum das das falsche gepostet wird.


----------



## Legacyy (10. Mai 2013)

Ich hab aber im Thread nix falsch gepostetes gefunden


----------



## Gerstag (10. Mai 2013)

Seite 6.
@Dn1987p
Das mag ja sein, aber es kostet nunmal auch nicht die Welt. Es hat vor allem keinen Überspannungsschutz, was ich als kritisch ansehe.
Seite 8.
DerPcNutzer
alls mal mehr strom aus der dose kommt (z.b. kurzschluss, blitz etc) als geplant, zerlegt ein nt ohne überspannungsschutz im wurst case den gesamten pc
Seite 10.
quantenslipstream
Es gibt von den Städte Netzteilen keine Reviews.

Alleine Google spuckt sofort aus:
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking
Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt Netzteil - Test/Review (Exklusiv) | Gamezoom.net

Nochmalig ich möchte dieses NT nicht empfehlen, mir geht es nur um falschaussagen.


----------



## godfather22 (10. Mai 2013)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Kannst auch nen AMD übertakten aber nicht so gut wie nen Intel , wobei selbst ein übertakteter AMD kaum an die Leistung eines Intel @default rankommt



Das halte ich für Schwachsinn. Warum sonst ist der fx-8150 mit 8,schlagmichtodGHz wohl der Taktweltrekordhalter 

@TE zum zocken ist derzeit ein i5 3470 der ausgewogenste Prozessor. Ein fx-83xx reicht von der Leistung natürlich auch dicke aber greif lieber zum i5. 
Überigens: bei AMD kann man jeden Prozessor der aktuellen fx-Generation übertakten.


----------



## Legacyy (10. Mai 2013)

@Gerstag
OCP ist zwar laut Datenblatt vorhanden, doch bei der hohen Amperestärke auf der 12V Schiene wird das im Ernstfall wahrscheinlich net greifen. Also hat da NT praktisch keinen OCP Schutz.

Das sind eher Werbeflyer und nicht als Reviews anzusehen


----------



## Cr4nk112 (10. Mai 2013)

Hey 
nochmal ne frage ^^
welche davon wäre besser? Die EVGA oder die ASUS? nur mal so aus interesse^^

2048MB EVGA GeForce GTX 650 ti Boost SC - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 650 TI Boost - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Mai 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> Hey
> nochmal ne frage ^^
> welche davon wäre besser? Die EVGA oder die ASUS? nur mal so aus interesse^^
> 
> ...


 
keine, sondern diese: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-07-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2013)

Gerstag schrieb:


> Es gibt von den Städte Netzteilen keine Reviews.
> 
> Alleine Google spuckt sofort aus:
> Thermaltake Hamburg 530W - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking
> ...



Das sind keine Reviews. Das sind Werbeflyer.

Ich habe schon zwei von den Dingern in der Hand gehabt. Und beide waren qualitativ unterirdisch.
Da werden Schutzschaltungen auf dem Datenblatt versprochen die dann noch nicht mal verbaut sind.
Der verbaute MOV erfüllt z.B. nicht mal seine Aufgabe und die Kondensatoren waren billige Teile aus China.
Niemand der ernsthaft Reviews macht interessiert sich für solche Netzteile. Aus diesem Grund wirst du auch nie ein seriöses Review lesen.
Andererseits. Wenn du mir eine Chroma spendierst mache ich gerne ein Review von den Dingern.


----------



## Legacyy (10. Mai 2013)

@*Cr4nk112*
von den beiden die Asus, die EVGA im Ref.-Design ist zu laut.

Würde aber auch eher zur 7850 raten, die ist nochmal 7% schneller als ne 650ti


----------



## zeta75 (10. Mai 2013)

wenns unbedingt eine 650 ti sein soll dann natürlich die Asus! Wesentlich bessere Kühlung....dafür ist Sie allerdings auch wesentlich dicker!


----------



## Cr4nk112 (11. Mai 2013)

ja ok
wollte es nur mal wissen welche von denen besser ist 
ob EVGA oder ASUS ^^


----------



## Makalar (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn dann die Asus, die hat einen wesentlich leiseren Kühler


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Mai 2013)

Makalar schrieb:


> Wenn dann die Asus, die hat einen wesentlich leiseren Kühler



Pcgh heft 06/2013 sagt leider was anderes


----------



## Legacyy (11. Mai 2013)

Die EVGA Geforce GTX 650 Ti SSC wird 2,0/2,2 /2,1 Sone (Idle/Last/Furmark)
Die Asus GTX 650 Ti Direct Cu II TOP nur 0,8/1,0/1,0 Sone.

Quelle: PCGH 06/13

Würde auch zur Asus raten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Zur EVGA 650 steht doch gar nix in der PCGH 06/13 ...



Sorry etwas falsch ausgedrückt

Meinte: die asus erreicht nicht sehr leise 2,3 sone


----------



## Legacyy (11. Mai 2013)

Habs grad noch mal nachgeschaut und geändert 

Wo hast du denn die 2,3 Sone her


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. Mai 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Habs grad noch mal nachgeschaut und geändert



Ich glaub es ging eher um die gtx 650 ti *boost*


----------



## Legacyy (11. Mai 2013)

Sry, das sinds echt  0,4/2,3/2,3 Sone... du meine Güte


----------



## Cr4nk112 (12. Mai 2013)

bringt es etwas, eine SSD zu nehmen? Wie ich sehe/lese^^ sind die um einiges schneller 
aber ich persöhnlich habe immer ein Problem mit der Größe der SSD-.- 120b,usw sind sind mir persöhnlich u wenig(nur das ein paar programme auf der SSD dan schneller starten...)


----------



## Cr4nk112 (12. Mai 2013)

ich meine, die meisten spiele sind dan ja wohl eh auf der HDD mit zb 1tb
also was genau soll es dan bringen, wenn man auf die SSD nicht viel drauf machen kann?


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2013)

Windows, Tools und die Lieblingsgames sollten auf die SSD, dadurch wird der Start beschleunigt bzw. die Ladezeiten reduziert. Der Rechner fühlt sich deutlich schneller an.


----------



## Rurdo (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo TE...
Ich muss dir jetzt ernsthaft etwas sagen:
WARUM VERDAMMT NOCHMAL, WARUM sitzt du stur auf deiner selbst zusammengestellten Config? 
Du sagst selber du bist ein Anfänger und lässt dich NICHT NADA NIX beraten...
Fragen stellen wieso weshalb warum ist ja ok, aber trotzdem nicht als ANFÄNGER auf die mehr als ERFAHRENE Community hören ist mMn (sorry für den Ausdruck) saudämlich!
Vorallem wenns um sowas teures wie einen neuen PC geht!

Ich hab mir den Thread bis seite 6 gegeben... danach musste ich feststellen: Hut ab vor allen Helfern hier im Thread, ich wär hier schon längst weg... 
Sorry auch wenn es ein reiner ot Beitrag ist, ich musste meine Frustration irgendwie abbauen...
Mfg


----------



## Cr4nk112 (12. Mai 2013)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Hallo TE...
> Ich muss dir jetzt ernsthaft etwas sagen:
> WARUM VERDAMMT NOCHMAL, WARUM sitzt du stur auf deiner selbst zusammengestellten Config?
> Du sagst selber du bist ein Anfänger und lässt dich NICHT NADA NIX beraten...
> ...


 
o.O/WTF

Lies dir mal den Titel des Threads zusammen o.O
Genaugenommen wollte ich nur wissen, ob meine Teile auch alle zusammen passen(Graka an Mainboard,Netztei,Gehöuse,...)
Dan haben mir die NETTEN LEUTE   hier ihre meinungen gesagt(was ich auch gut finde ), was ich anders machen könnte ^^
und das ich auf meiner "CONFIG" sitzen bleibe, stimmt jetzt eigentlich auch nicht ^^
habe eine andere graka, anderes netzteil, und der Rest hat ja anscheinend gepasst^^
ja ok. in den prozessor habe ich mich irgendwie verliebt^^(KA wieso xD)
und ja ich höre auf leute die hier was schreiben!


----------



## Rurdo (12. Mai 2013)

90% der Leute sagen dir : Nimm eine Intel CPU... Du bestehst auf eine AMD CPU... 
95% der Leute sagen dir : Nimm eine AMD GraKa.... Du bestehst auf eine Nvidia GPU...

Und dass sind auch die 2 Hauptgründe für meinen Text...


----------



## Cr4nk112 (12. Mai 2013)

Naja viele haben auch gesagt:
Falls du keine AMD Grafikkarte willst,(7950 war das) dann nim eine GTX660 TI
und da ich persöhnlich lieber Nvidia nehme,...
Und zum Prozessor haben einige bis viele gesagt, er ist nicht der beste, aber er ist ok.
Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2013)

Ob Du eine AMD oder eine nvidia Karte nimmst, ist Geschmackssache. Bei AMD ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis oft etwas besser, Du bekommst gratis Spiele dazu (--> NEVER SETTLE: Reloaded) und die Karten sind etwas besser übertaktbar. Bei nvidia ist der Stromverbrauch unter Last etwas geringer.

Wenn Du unbedingt den AMD Vishera kaufen willst, schnapp ihn Dir. Die Vor- und Nachteile haben wir ja lang und breit diskutiert


----------



## Rurdo (12. Mai 2013)

Also summa summarum:
AMD CPU -> langsamer und frisst viel mehr strom (kosten!)
Intel CPU -> schneller und begnügt sich mit viel viel viel weniger Saft... 

In Sachen CPU werde ich mich nicht nochmal auf AMD einlassen... 

Nvidia GPU -> etwas langsamer und teurer (man zahlt ja heutzutage 50% für den Namen...)
AMD GPU -> schneller, viel besser übertaktbar und generell besseres P/L (mal abgesehen von den gratis Spielen dazu...)


----------



## Cr4nk112 (12. Mai 2013)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Also summa summarum:
> AMD CPU -> langsamer und frisst viel mehr strom (kosten!)
> Intel CPU -> schneller und begnügt sich mit viel viel viel weniger Saft...
> 
> ...



naja ich persöhnlich bevorzuge NVIDIA grafikkarten 
ich denke AMD und NVIDIA nehmen sich heutzutage nichtmehr viel ^^
Nvidia kann man auch gut Takten^^
kommt eigentlich nurnoch auf den Geschmack drauf an


----------



## Cr4nk112 (13. Mai 2013)

HEY HOES   
wie weit könnte man den FX-8350 mit dem standard kühler übertakten?


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2013)

Den Boxed Kühler willst du dir nicht antun


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2013)

Der ist eh schon recht laut, mehr als 100 oder 200 MHz wirst Du da vermutlich nicht draufpacken können


----------



## Cr4nk112 (13. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Der ist eh schon recht laut, mehr als 100 oder 200 MHz wirst Du da vermutlich nicht draufpacken können


 
okeydokey :/
naja 4ghz werden auch ausreichen 

@blautemple
ist der so schlimm? xD


----------



## blautemple (13. Mai 2013)

Ja. Warst du schon mal neben einem startenden Flugzeug


----------



## Cr4nk112 (13. Mai 2013)

xDDD
ok dan muss ich mir wohl nochn anderen kühler holen xD


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2013)

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist empfehlenswert, den musst du aber selbst montieren

Geht aber mid dem mitgelieferten Schraubendreher recht leicht.

Bei der ersten Version war nur ein kleiner billiger Schraubenschlüssel (http://pics.computerbase.de/3/5/1/8/6/3.jpg) dabei. Ich musste den Kühler mit dem montieren, dass war ne Fummelarbeit


----------



## Cr4nk112 (13. Mai 2013)

hey genau den hatte ich auch im Auge 

selbst montieren ist ja nicht all so schwer 
wärmepaste drauf klatschen und dan draufsetzen oder?^^
fest machen halt noch

das theater mit den beigelegten schraubenschlüssel kenn ich nur zu gut :/


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Mai 2013)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) AMD Installation - YouTube

Thermalright Macho (HR-02) - YouTube


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich würde den nur nach oben oder noch besser (wenn das auf AMD Boards geht) nach hinten blasend montieren (die warme Luft soll ja aus dem Gehäuse raus)


----------



## Cr4nk112 (9. Juni 2013)

soooooo........

habe mir jetzt von einem freund ne GTX650 ti BOOST geliehen ^^
habe sie eingebaut
treiber usw installiert...

UND WAS SEHE ICH DA??

mit der GTX650 ti BOOST bekomme ich auf ULTRA noch mind 50 FPS!
Mit meiner GTX660 ti bekomme ich auch nicht viel mehr -.-

also was soll das gelaber, das man mit der 650 kein bf3 zocken kann????


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2013)

Aber ohne Bildoptimierungen richtig?


----------



## Cr4nk112 (9. Juni 2013)

mit HD und allem drum und dran


----------



## Makalar (9. Juni 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> mit HD und allem drum und dran


 
Was ist "allem drum und dran"?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> mit HD und allem drum und dran


 
Glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Makalar (9. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.


 
vllt. bei 720p


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2013)

720p ist ja auch schon HD.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (9. Juni 2013)

lol 

die Graka hat einen takt von 1.022 Mhz ^^ 2 gb ram  und einen hohen shader clock 

und das mit allem drum und dran, naja Ultra settings, HD, 1920x1080p ...


----------



## Cr4nk112 (9. Juni 2013)

zudem

ein freund zockt mit einer GT640 BF3!
zwar nicht auf max settings,
aber mit medium grafik und 1680x... p

und bekommt an die 60 FPS


----------



## Cr4nk112 (9. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal eins auf ULTRA settings

und ich habe durchgehend mind 50 FPS
auf High durchgehend mind 60-70 FPS


----------



## ich111 (9. Juni 2013)

Aber du hast garantiert keine richtige Kantenglättung und auch kein SSAO/HBAO drin


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2013)

Cr4nk112 schrieb:


> zudem
> 
> ein freund zockt mit einer GT640 BF3!
> zwar nicht auf max settings,
> ...



Jop, sowas von. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele Angry Birds auf dem iPhone mit 16x MSAA, 24x SGSSAA, 32x FXAA und 1x LMDAA () und habe Frames bis zum Erbrechen.


----------



## Cr4nk112 (10. Juni 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Aber du hast garantiert keine richtige Kantenglättung und auch kein SSAO/HBAO drin



16x AA+ SSAO+2x MSAA/manchmal auch aus


----------

